# Why does is my tegu hiding all the time?



## AmberRoses (May 25, 2009)

I just got my columbian black & white tegu. It is approximately 12 inches long. It seems that all it does is burrow in the mulch or hide in my shirts if I am holding it. PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## 31drew31 (May 25, 2009)

If you just got him he is probably still very confused and is scared. Id give him a week or so and just let him figure out his surroundings then start by just petting his back when hes in the enclosure and if he runs away let him. then try again later when he is back out again. I give new animals usually about a week to settle in then i start by petting him then if hes ok with it i pick him up slowly but dont take him out of his cage so he still feels secure. And until he is fine with that i dont handle him outside of his enclosure. Try that... hope it helps.


----------



## AmberRoses (May 31, 2009)

Thanks so much. I will definitely give it a shot


----------

